
Hoverboard fires - Animats
http://qz.com/582542/chinas-makeshift-hoverboard-industry-is-imploding-after-amazons-safety-crackdown/
======
Animats
The Consumer Product Safety Commission is now investigating 22 reports of
hoverboard fires in 17 states. #hoverboardfire now trending on Twitter. Videos
of hoverboard battery explosions on YouTube. Amazon stops most sales of
hoverboards. Manufacturers laying off employees in Shentzen.

This is "move fast and break things" in action.

